# [By Demand] Digit October 2007



## FatBeing (Aug 28, 2007)

..........!


----------



## metric (Aug 28, 2007)

*Big Fish Games*

"Return to Mysterious Island" from big fish games, The sys. requirement to run this game is very low and the game has a very good graphics. The only problem is that it's download size if (913.88 MB). Would be great if team  digit can provide it in Oct-07 Cd/Dvd. Reader will really enjoy playing this nice  games.

The url for download is :
*www.bigfishgames.com/download-games/2020/return-to-mysterious-island/index.html

Hope team digit will surely do the needful.

Regards
Metric


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!!


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

BIOSHOCK demo


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 28, 2007)

3dmark plz........


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2007)

Loads of free symbian apps.(s60  v2)


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Aug 29, 2007)

Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties trial game
Rise of Nation full game
Age of Empires II full CD ( Not Trial)
3D Studio Max 9 Trial
AutoCAD 2008 Trial
ArchiCAD 10 OR 11 Trial
AVG anti-virus Update
Game trailers
Ultimate BOOT CD 4
Tutorials Video
Comady Full Movies (Not B&W)
PC TOOLS


----------



## praka123 (Aug 29, 2007)

good PD(public domain) movies,english classics.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 29, 2007)

will post soon.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 29, 2007)

my request is MORE PAGES !!! in the digit magazine.....more about processors

more about everything !!! and give many proxy softwares !!


----------



## teejee (Aug 29, 2007)

*TrucsenVrac Universal ShellPacks*

These are a set of 11 free and really cool shell packs ( similar to the Bricopack set )

This is the screenshots and download page :

*www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10641

Please try to include all 11 if possible


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 29, 2007)

64 bit apps
2008 internet security ( all ,  like - norton, mcafee)
Trend micro pc-cillin internet security 2008


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2007)

Articles on viewing net on mobile phones.
Also troubleshooting net errors like xml parsing failed in mobiles,orkut scrapping etc.
Yeah and also provide NIS 2008.


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Loads of free symbian apps.(s60  v2)



And also Series 60 3rd Edition freewares and sharewares


----------



## sumigizlov (Aug 30, 2007)

latest knoppix distro.......please 
all the most downloaded software on softpedia


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2007)

|-->>>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For October 2007 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<--|


Trial Version Of:

*Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.1

	Adobe Encore DVD 2

	Adobe Audition 2.0

	Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.1.0	

	Adobe SoundBooth CS3

	Adobe Premiere Pro CS3

	Adobe GoLive CS3

	Adobe Contribute CS3

	Adobe After Effects CS3

	Adobe Master Collection CS3*


----------



## Tapomay (Aug 31, 2007)

All the trials from www.collectorz.com
Magix Music Maker 12



.


----------



## smj (Sep 1, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

Mandriva Linux 2007


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

3dmark plz...............

Also, autopather..........


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 1, 2007)

fatbeing.... this thread... free gamez.... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67049


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^^+1 for above.Please include atleast two games.And now with DL DVD's I think space wont be a big problem.


----------



## Shiv Patel (Sep 1, 2007)

Now we are not getting class & useful software On DL DVD


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 2, 2007)

include fifa 2008 demo 
and top 5 free antivirus 
also provide autocad


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Sep 2, 2007)

plz save this soul.... give us the greatest gift this festive season....STOP PUBLISHING DIGIT......


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 3, 2007)

Norton AntiVirus Definitions 
The latest file from norton site is of 18 mb and growing.
It is difficult to download it from online using dial up connection.

Digit Archive update Back 
U included only Digit Archive update from July 2005 only.
I want back archives also.


----------



## src2206 (Sep 3, 2007)

Its been almost a year Digit carried out a Motherboard comparision. So can it be done again covering all the proce segments?


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 3, 2007)

How about giving the Open cd iso file from *www.theopencd.org?
It will very useful.


----------



## src2206 (Sep 3, 2007)

post edited coz it also contained the links 

REPORTED!!!!  
Don't you find any other place to spam?



			
				ComputerUser said:
			
		

> How about giving the Open cd iso file from *www.theopencd.org?
> It will very useful.


 
Thanks!! It looks great. Though most of the softwares are provided separately with Digit, but I think Open Education CD will be a good one to get, so can we have that please?
Its here: *www.theopencd.org/education


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2007)

Fifa 2008 Demo
Norton Internet Security 2008 Trial
Nero 7.10 Update


----------



## ondemandemails (Sep 4, 2007)

l

windows server 2003 related softwares and articles eg. windows deployment services, DHCP, DNS, AD, server updates patches service packs all that is free.


----------



## src2206 (Sep 4, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> post edited coz it also contained the links



   Thanks...missed that part.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2007)

Skoar provided Thief I and II, NFS I-VI, etc full versions. Hope Digit also provides something of the sort.


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 5, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> fatbeing.... this thread... free gamez.... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67049


Argh.. the Ubisoft games are for US residents only. So can't give...


----------



## soham (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey fatbeing, plz try to include some HD loop videos for vista dreamscene. they are quite big in size and downloading them over a dial up connection is a real pain in the a*s. If possible also provide .dream files for Stardock desk scape from wincustomize.com .


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Videos of digit employees reviewing products professionally.
Maybe a video review of Digit professionals teaching overclocking.
Request a video resolution of atleast 320*240 @23FPS.


----------



## PavanPoghul (Sep 6, 2007)

BioShock and World in Conflict Demo Pls...


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 6, 2007)

firstly a video of you guys testing something great.
and
a review of bioshock and a demo of sound forge 9.digit had whitepapers earlier.want them back.and please some nice wallpaper collection wont cost u that much space on dvd.add some windows mobile and symbian apps too..would be great if you shed some light on the new AMD processors.


----------



## sony14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have just come across this site. *chennai.poopka.com  . Its a free Chennai classieds. Have a look on it. It may solve you problem . There is enough information in this regard. Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Videos of digit employees reviewing products professionally.
> Maybe a video review of Digit professionals teaching overclocking.
> Request a video resolution of atleast 320*240 @23FPS.



+1.Include testing videos.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes,videos of Digit employees would be just gr8,it would make Digit more interesting,a small digit channel on a disc.I am not asking a very long video but a short 15min video would also be gr8 start.Also do not show review of all the products but the very best u found out(Gold Awarded).Like Graphics cards/processors/cpu and VGA coolers/other technological stuff one video in one issue.


----------



## soham (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you please provide Visual Studio 2005 Service Pack 1

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...AB-E2D4-4C96-B39D-37BAF6B5B1DC&displaylang=en


----------



## racevthme (Sep 7, 2007)

Please .... Please ...... Provide VS 2008 express editions.....Visual Studio 2008...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

^hrmmm...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 7, 2007)

Well...can we have sum thing about online shopin in india and things related to it....thanx


----------



## casanova (Sep 7, 2007)

Videos of overclocking will be great.
Ragnarok online. Completely patched. Plss.


----------



## nihu (Sep 7, 2007)

Autopatcher for Vista.

Please note that Microsoft has asked autopatcher not to use their products so after august autopatcher will not release any updates.But you may provide last available update for VISTA.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

can we have Hilary Duff on cover  ? i can provide a pic.. i mean a copyrighted one. ! i clicked it in LA !


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^ +1


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> can we have Hilary Duff on cover  ? i can provide a pic.. i mean a copyrighted one. ! i clicked it in LA !



Can we have it posted here


----------



## sumigizlov (Sep 8, 2007)

microsoft office proffesional 2007
autocad 2008 + tutorials
fast track to 3dmax
cool wallpapers + themes
adobe photoshop cs3
windows vista
nero7 ultimate
noton 360
adobe reader profesional 
acd9
spyware soctor 5
kaperskyantivirus
cyberlink dvd 
winamp pro


----------



## shantanu (Sep 8, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Can we have it posted here


 
man as i wrote its copyrighted.. in my rights.. so sorry can't post it here 
i can give the pic to digit though for official purpose.. 

the pic is my property


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Sep 9, 2007)

Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties trial game
Rise of Nation full game
Age of Empires II full CD ( Not Trial)
3D Studio Max 9 Trial
AutoCAD 2008 Trial
ArchiCAD 10 OR 11 Trial
AVG anti-virus Update
Game trailers
Ultimate BOOT CD 4
Tutorials Video
Comady Full Movies (Not B&W)
PC TOOLS


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> man as i wrote its copyrighted.. in my rights.. so sorry can't post it here
> i can give the pic to digit though for official purpose..
> 
> the pic is my property



No problemo


----------



## sureshkumar (Sep 9, 2007)

Red Hat Linux 10 Enterprise Edition


----------



## bhavik (Sep 9, 2007)

Articles on buying high end "Home Theater" with combination of Receiver and speakers with brands like "Yamaha, JBL, Pioneer etc.." range will be starting from Rs.20000.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 9, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes,videos of Digit employees would be just gr8,it would make Digit more interesting,a small digit channel on a disc.I am not asking a very long video but a short 15min video would also be gr8 start.Also do not show review of all the products but the very best u found out(Gold Awarded).Like Graphics cards/processors/cpu and VGA coolers/other technological stuff one video in one issue.



*+1 to this.*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> can we have Hilary Duff on cover  ? i can provide a pic.. i mean a copyrighted one. ! i clicked it in LA !



+1000000000000 for this.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

sureshkumar said:
			
		

> Red Hat Linux 10 Enterprise Edition


 Arey!RHEL 5 is launched that's all.also RHEL needs subscription and meant for servers.if ur looking for successors of RH9,then RedHat Linux is now a community distro called Fedora.latest being fedora 7.
*fedoraproject.org
and digit gave out fedora 7 dvd few months back.get ur luck,most times some linux distros are bundled in dvd's.Ubuntu too is a good distro.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 10, 2007)

Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Reader 8


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 10, 2007)

RyanVM's Post SP2 update Pack(Needed)!!!!!!
Visual Basic 2008 Express edition


----------



## dhanusaud (Sep 10, 2007)

Please provide Visual Studio 2008 Beta 2.
If cannot (being large in size), please include Visual Basic 2008 Beta 2.

*Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition (Trial)*
*Some How do I videos from *blog.msdn.com/bethmassi/*

*No, excuse this time please provide Fast Track to "Visual Studio 2005".*

Okay, this much.

Dhanu Saud
Nepal

Visual Studio 2008 Beta 2 Plz.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 11, 2007)

*1.DIGIT ARCHIVES AGAIN PLZ........ !!!!!!!
2.Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.1.0
3.Microsoft Money
4.Collection of extensions and themes for FIREFOX and THUNDERBIRD
5.A good Collection of WIDESCREEN WALLPAPERS
6.Visual Studio 2005 or Visual Studio 2008 beta


7.plz plz plz plz plz bring us a GOOD SUBSCRIPTION OFFER WITH LOTS OF GOODIES !!
*


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 11, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> *1.DIGIT ARCHIVES AGAIN PLZ........ !!!!!!!
> 2.Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.1.0
> 3.Microsoft Money
> 4.Collection of extensions and themes for FIREFOX and THUNDERBIRD
> ...




*I'm demanding absolutely same.*


----------



## 7mm (Sep 12, 2007)

*It's Been a Long Time Since, We Had Anti-Virus Test In The Mag. Infect, It's Time To Have Some Serious Defence System Test (Also Anti-Spyware, Firewall, Security Suites) Rather Than Just Looking @ The Small Segment of Bazar Section. Both Free As Well As Paid Ones, As software Reviews Had Become Rare In Digit For Few Years Now!*


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 13, 2007)

[font size=+7]

How about RAM reviews ?

[/font]

<font size=+7>How about RAM reviews ? </font>


----------



## 7mm (Sep 13, 2007)

*Quake Wars Demo Is Out.....So, Add That On DVD If Possible........Thanx.*


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 13, 2007)

please include the full version of far cry available for free here
*www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fileinfo/Far-Cry-Full-Game-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]
and also RyanVM's Pack


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 13, 2007)

Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 v12.0

WinDVD 8 Platinum


----------



## leftalone (Sep 14, 2007)

Adobe AfterEffects

*Article on OVERCLOCKING*

*Article on OVERCLOCKING*


----------



## src2206 (Sep 14, 2007)

A gentle reminder:
Open Education CD please...FatBeing


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 15, 2007)

plz 3dmark


----------



## gangadhar (Sep 15, 2007)

pls include farcry full game
               pop: sot full game

and also more game trailers.......wall papers.....themes.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> plz 3dmark



I second that.3Dmark 06 would be nice... 
It's too large to download for me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

^^+1 for that.I too want 3d mark and ortho.Please.


----------



## Major-Minor (Sep 16, 2007)

The Crysis Demo, if it isn't too late to add to the DVD (Demo is expected on the 25th of this month)


----------



## shahforyou (Sep 16, 2007)

hi guys i just want t o know that which  rthe lates softwares releasing this year?


----------



## src2206 (Sep 16, 2007)

shahforyou said:
			
		

> hi guys i just want t o know that which  rthe lates softwares releasing this year?



Wrong place to post pal, this is the demand section for next digit issue's media content (rather we plead to the Great FatBeing)    

Try the software section.....


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 16, 2007)

Plesse give an e-book on MCSE exams.


----------



## smj (Sep 16, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update (for ones without internet)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

International_Cricket_Captain-III-FLT (2007 Edition)

Mandriva Linux 2007 or knoopix latest

mac and linux software and games


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

gangadhar said:
			
		

> pls include farcry full game
> pop: sot full game
> 
> and also more game trailers.......wall papers.....themes.



Lol....None of the games u mentioned are free.Don't ask Digit for pirated games.


----------



## VishakhV (Sep 16, 2007)

why not include free ad supported games from Ubisoft like Farcry ,pop sot


----------



## csczero (Sep 17, 2007)

Ace Ventura Full Version


----------



## nihu (Sep 17, 2007)

Autopatcher for vista till date you have not provided in any issue.why?


----------

